# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پیام نور وکنکور

## siyahi

سلام!!!
یه سوال اگه کسی کنکور قبول نشه و  پیام نور  ثبت نام کنه سال بعد کنکور بخواد بده باید چیکار کنه ؟؟؟؟؟ انصراف بده ؟؟ کلا چه جوری هست ؟؟

----------


## mahdi0921

شما کنکور شرکت کن بعد ک جوابا اومد اگر قبول شدید در رشته مورد نظر میرید انصراف میدید از پیام نور و تو دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنید

----------


## mohammad_tezar

اگه پیام نور نری 2 سال محرومیت داره

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اگه پیام نور نری 2 سال محرومیت داره


چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی؟؟!!

----------


## siyahi

چه جوری میشه؟؟ میشه توضیح بدین ؟؟ مثلا الان یکی پیام نور میخونه امسال بخواد ثبت نام کنه کنکور رو چه جوری هست ؟؟ باید انصراف بده از دانشگاه ؟؟ بعد کنکور شرکت کند ؟؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> چه جوری میشه؟؟ میشه توضیح بدین ؟؟ مثلا الان یکی پیام نور میخونه امسال بخواد ثبت نام کنه کنکور رو چه جوری هست ؟؟ باید انصراف بده از دانشگاه ؟؟ بعد کنکور شرکت کند ؟؟


اگه پیامنور ثبت نام کنی نیازی به انصراف نیست میتونی کنکور بدی و بعد از قبولی انصراف بدی و بری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی

----------

